# missing cat



## luvmyboys (Dec 28, 2011)

A friend of mine's cat is missing from lymington rd nr chadwel heath, essex shes a small black cat wearing a red collar...answers to the name of fluffy.......if you live in the area can you please keep a look out for her...check sheds, garages etc.....been missing or 2 days now...thank you.....


----------

